# G Skill RGB Trident Z Dummys?



## Promo81 (9. Januar 2019)

Gibt es vielleicht Informationen darüber ob G Skill RAM Dummys herausbringen wird? So eine vollbestückung der RAM Bänke wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Cody_GSK (15. Januar 2019)

Im Moment gibt es keine Pläne Trident Z RGB Dummies anzubieten.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## TammoWarntjen (23. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube aber das sich viele über Dummys freuen würden, denn optisch würde es einiges her machen


----------



## Cody_GSK (29. Januar 2019)

Ich gebe es an unsere Produktentwicklung weiter, kann aber nichts versprechen.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## DJ_Michii (28. April 2019)

würde mich auch drüber freuen, durch meine sockel 2066 mainboards habe ich 8 ram bänke , aber mehr als 32gb ram brauche ich echt nicht (4x8) daher würde ich mich auch echt über solche dummys freuen von den riegeln , sieht halt wirklich schicker aus wenn voll bestückt ist


----------



## Maik75 (8. Juli 2019)

Ebenso!


----------



## Evo8 Racer (28. September 2019)

Hallo ich kram den Thread mal wieder raus.
Gibt´s schon neue Infos über ein Dummy-Kit? 
Bräuchte nämlich auch 4 Stück.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (14. Oktober 2019)

das wäre schon ziemlich geil


----------



## Cody_GSK (15. Oktober 2019)

Hab leider keine Neuigkeiten in dieser Angelegenheit. Es bleibt also vorerst dabei, dass es keine entsprechenden Pläne gibt.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Schrotty (29. Januar 2020)

Wäre auch sehr daran interessiert.


----------



## SHADOW2k4 (10. Februar 2020)

Ja das ist echt schade. Die Trident Z sind sehr beliebt und sehen echt sehr gut aus. Dummy Sticks würden definitiv viele Abnehmer finden


----------



## ultimate57 (4. April 2020)

Gibt es schon was neues?


----------



## Cody_GSK (6. April 2020)

An der ursprünglichen Entscheidung hat sich nichts geändert. Es sind nach wie vor keine Trident Z RGB / Royal / Neo Dummies geplant.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Formu (28. November 2022)

Gibt es schon was neues? Kommen Dummys?


----------



## Cody_GSK (5. Dezember 2022)

Nein, dazu ist mir nichts bekannt.

Gruß
Cody

Technischer Support
G.SKILL Deutschland


----------

